# Kenya



## tom e kelso

Discussion thread for KENYA. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## RGascoyne

Very interesting article and history and of general help for the East African services as a whole. Thanks for that. I served on Braemar Castle for her last voyage in late 1965 and had the luck to meet up with Kenya in Mombasa and received an escorted tour from her Pursers - I liked what I saw of her.


----------

